# Warnings Increased



## Hadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

So that I'll have less PM's & to answer what will be a possible question here,I thought I'd explain why those members who have been warned now have higher warning percentages.

Warnings now go up 20%, instead of 10%.

This is to combat the bad behaviour of members here so that we're a better community.  Those who were at anything higher than 50% will of course be at 100% now, though there will be furthur discussion amongst staff whether they'll be banned now or not.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 28, 2010)

So wait; Your warns increase with 20% and you get banned at 50%, so 3 warns -> ban ?


----------



## Raika (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice, this will teach members to behave, since they have only 5 chances instead of 10 before reaching 100%.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 28, 2010)

Warnings still go up to 100%, just in increments of 20. So it's actually 5 warnings.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Im gonna try to be a better member.
*dont wanna get banned again*
also im at 40% so 3 more warns and...


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> So wait; Your warns increase with 20% and you get banned at 50%, so 3 warns -> ban ?


No those who already have 5 warns (50%) will be banned now.  It still goes up to 100%.

Or what Ace said


----------



## Raika (Feb 28, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Im gonna try to be a better member.
> *dont wanna get banned again*
> also im at 40% so 3 more warns and...


Then don't do anything against the rules.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the drill....


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 28, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, ok I get it now


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 28, 2010)

damn 100% I guess bye bye to me, can't even make a thousandth post ?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> damn 100% I guess bye bye to me, can't even make a thousandth post ?


You had 50%?


----------



## Raika (Feb 28, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> damn 100% I guess bye bye to me, can't even make a thousandth post ?


Then make one more now dammit.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 28, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm, well, I don't know if we'll do that. That problem sort of snuck up on us. That needs to be discussed in further detail, by the staff.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> damn 100% I guess bye bye to me, can't even make a thousandth post ?


wat

Ontopic: Good idea, now people like Hatsu will get banned more quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This'll make people think a couple of times more before they post something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Ace: Do it, it's only fair for the other guys who get 20% warns.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 28, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Name a person who spams like Hatsu or is like Hatsu that isn't Hatsu.
Do we really have that many people who get so many warns?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm going to close this for a bit while the staff work some kinks out.


----------



## dice (Feb 28, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Nice, this will teach members to behave, since they have only 5 chances instead of 10 before reaching 100%.



Not really, depending on what's been done you could be gone from just one warn.

Think of the five warns are being for the user repeatedly causing small rule breaks.


----------

